# Gourami...???



## Ang_Elle (Aug 20, 2015)

A friend gave me her 20 gallon aquarium and all its contents today. There was two plecos, two african dwarf frogs, and one that I'm not 100% sure about. Possibly a Marble/Opaline Gourami??? Not only am I not sure if thats what it is... I'm not sure he should be in with the other occupants of the aquarium. At feeding time he tends to get a little agressive with all of his tank mates. I'm thinking he's either going to need to be rehomed or I'm going to have to buy another tank. Suggestions???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plecos are pretty docile...dwarf frogs are also but they will eat baby fish...or whatever fits into their mouths..
the gourami can be a bit aggressive and might hurt the frogs..although that's ok with me because i hate the frogs...lol
but i think they should be ok...a lot of fish get pretty pushy when it comes to feeding time..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

The pictures won't come up for me. But I can still help you without looking at the picture.
The most common pleco is the common pleco. But the bristle nose pleco is also pretty common. This is a bristlenose pleco http://plecoplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/1_bn1.jpg This is a common pleco http://www.theaquaticden.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Common_Pleco.319115621_std.jpg Does it look like either one of them? If it looks like the bristlenose pleco then you are good because they stay fairly small at 6 inch. If it is a common pleco then it has the potential to grow to 2 foot and should be rehomed IMMEDIATELY 
The dwarf frogs have bad eye sight and are out competed for food by their tank mates. They should really be in a tank by them selves. I would suggest getting another tank for them(10 gallons) or giving them to someone who can give them a proper home.
The gourami, does it look like this? http://aquariumfish.net/images_01/blue_gourami_090428a_w0440.jpg If so you could be in trouble or not, it mostly depends on the gender. Look at the fin on top of the gourami. Is it rounded or pointy? If it is rounded then you have a female and females are normally less aggressive then males.
If it is pointed then you have a male. They are mostly aggressive but you occasionally hear about a peaceful male blue gourami.


----------

